# Photoshop cs help



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

I bought a premade template, made with photoshop.

I have edited it with image ready cs and saved it. All is well with the with the psd. When I reopen the psd file in photoshop all of my changes are there. However, when I open the index.html in this same template, no changes have been made.

In image ready, I go to file>update HTML. It goes about halfway, then a pop-up appears that says "No tables were updated"

The folder structure for this template is as follows:

Template008>fonts,html,psd

In the html folder: images,index.html

My question is this, how do I get image ready to update the new images in the index.html file?

Question #2: How do I make photoshop write new html file (aboutus.html) from a psd file I made for this site?

Thank you very much


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to make your changes in Photoshop, save it and then use the Jump to ImageReady from Photoshop. Once ImageReady is open then go to File > Update HTML


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Rockin'

Thanks for your reply.

The editing I am doing is the text on images, which can (as far as I know) can only be done in image ready.

So I took your suggestion and returned to photoshop re-saved it, jumped to image ready. and tried to Update HTML. Same result.

Is there some sort of locking function that prevents the update?

I can make this file avail. for download if someone would like to look at it.

How is the index.html created from photoshop?


Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I do not think you can do it unless the text is rasterized first. I am not exactly sure what you mean by "text images", an image is an image.


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Geezz!

The psd template has text on images. I did not say "text images". Pretty common with most website images. IE; in the logo area it says on the logo image "YOUR COMPANY NAME" "your company slogan". From photoshop I jumped to image ready, changed that text in image ready to reflect my company name, saved it, jumped back to photoshop, saved it, closed photoshop, reopened the saved file, and in photoshop and the text changes were there as I expected. But when I opened the index.html file the changes were not there. Photoshop had not updated the images in the images folder or the html.

Thus my question:

How do I get photoshop to export the changed image to the images folder and update the index.html file? When I go to file>Update HTML in image ready a pop up window appears and says "No tables have been updated".

For example in FlashMX after text changes are made to the original .fla file one goes to file>plublish and the original .fla file is over written.

I am trying to do the same with this original photoshop output file, index.htm l. This thing has got to be simple, but I cannot find it in the documentation.

I hope I have explained myself better.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry about the "text image" thing. Anyway, you are doing a lot of jumping, opening and closing of applications that you do not need to be doing at all. 
Change the company name or whatever you need to do in Photoshop, click the Jump to ImageReady button in PS. ImageReady will open...go to file > Update html...It is never updated directly from PS. When you click the update html, point to the index.html file on your drive and overwrite it. One caution though, make a backup of the index file because if your slices are not set up correctly you will overwrite the file and images with one large gif or jpg file as a page background.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

I seem to have a Similar problem, I also purchased a template created by photo shop, and when I go to edit the layers on it, once I'm done I click save but and When I reopen the psd file it displays the way I edited it but the html file is not edited.
So I don't understand how after you make changes or create a psd file, how or where the html file is created to comply with the psd file. 

I hope I've explained my problem clearly.

and Thank you.


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

vgarsenal said:


> I seem to have a Similar problem, I also purchased a template created by photo shop, and when I go to edit the layers on it, once I'm done I click save but and When I reopen the psd file it displays the way I edited it but the html file is not edited.
> So I don't understand how after you make changes or create a psd file, how or where the html file is created to comply with the psd file.
> 
> I hope I've explained my problem clearly.
> ...


I have to say that the advice givin above is way off base. Go here to get in the right direction http://template-help.com

Rockn you should read this too.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Alright Thank you!


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

You are welcome.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Well Unforunately that didn't give me much help, but I appreciate any additional efforts to help me figure out, how photoshop cs creates an html file to comply with the psd file.

Thankyou.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Does Photo Shop CS update and automatically build an html file that will work and display everything you created and saved in the psd file?


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

vgarsenal,
As I have found out, photoshop is diffucult to master. You will find that you must read plenty on the subject of web designing with photoshop. Here is a link on how to create your html file after you have sliced your psd file and saved it.

Don't give up bud. http://webdesign.templatemonster.com/category/photoshop/tutorials/Layout-Slicing.2246.html


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

vgarsenal, 
With the first link I provided you with. Down the menu you will find "Customization of your template in Adobe Photoshop", Open this link and read very carefully, interact step by step. I took me about ten times to understand.
When you save for the web, select in that window only the slices you have changed: using the shift and click of the mouse. Then save it. It will then open a browse window. Where it says save as blablah.gif, change this to just html. Be sure to save as "images only" at the bottom drop down box.The image(s) you just changed will now be written to the templates images folder as slice1_over.gif or 2 or 3 etc. Open the images folder, find the new image and rename it removing the "_over". I have discovered that photoshop will not allow you to overwrite the original psd in order to preserve the revert function. Your html code should now be able to find the new image.

The second link explains how to create a html from scratch, we don't need this yet. It's a reference at this point.

Read carefully step by step, it will sink in.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Thanks that's put me on the right track for now even though I still have to mess around with it, but you got me this far and I'm grateful. Thank You Very Much!  


Just wana state though, Everytime I save a file .html, accept images and text, it just shows the entire page as an image, or it just shows, the sections I sliced as images, and the others as nothing, So Basically you can't highlight anything you can't click in the login section or anything, If you have any advice on fixing it to work correctly, Iam very grateful for any additional information.

Thank you again.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

I Understand how the images are sliced from the template and pasted into the page, but I don't get how the html written text is sliced to be displayed.
So basically my final question is how do you correctly add the text to the psd file and the html file. To the point where the text can be highlighted on the browser.


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Copy your index.html file to your desktop or a new folder and rename it to some other name blabalh.html. Now copy that file back to your html folder. You have just created a sub page to expand your site with. Make as many pages as you need. bulid them one page at a time. Link two is more complicated, but it instructs you how to build tables from scratch.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Alright I have a single simple question as of now.
how do you get photo shop to generate the html code for the psd your
editing. instead of just getting linked image html codes.
What must you do so that it says html editable, so that whereas when you
view the source you can see the text you input into photoshop their within a tag that photo shop generated.

more so what do you do, what settings must change or whatever.

If you can answer this Question Please Do.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

ex. When I normally save for web, after I saved the psd file.
instead of displaying the html code, it displays the image tag.
which is just making the slice, an image instead of a text written area.
so how do I get photo shop to treat the slice as text instead of an image 
when i go to Save For Web.


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

You have to write the html for it. Photoshop only writes the first table for you. You have to insert [TD] and assign the image or text to it.

http://webdesign.templatemonster.com/category/photoshop/tutorials/Layout-Slicing.2246.html


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

I understand now.....Be sure to highlight only the image when you save for the web. Make sure that the new image is in your images folder: remember photoshop will save it as with a "_over" in the file name Also remember to save as images only. (this program doesn't do a thing with the current index.html).

After you have put the new image in the images folder, find it, note its name and then open the index.html file in the template folder with notepad, find where that image is and add _over to it. Close notepad and open the index page in your browser. You should see your change and still be able to highlight the text. FORGET ABOUT PHOTOSHOP AND HTML IT DON"T DO SQUAT. Just add the new image to the current html file.


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

So Basically all photo shop does is edits images for you so that you can add them to your site correctly, but as far as editing the html text code your on your own?


----------



## vgarsenal (Nov 2, 2004)

Alright I can see that photo shop is great cause it can edit an image, fully.
But I miss interpreted exactly what photo shop does which is basically edits images, Glad I only paid 100 for it.

Anyways you've been a wonderful help to me, and I Thank you Very Much.
Because without your personal help I would have gone back and forth wasting time with something photo shop doesn't even perform.

It was irresponsible of me to even think that it created an html compliant document, with the whole setup you had, but I thought that because of what I read by I now know that Front Page is used for that.


Thank you again and I'll now be a daily member of this Forum.


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

This my friend is how we learn. If I did not answesr your questions, I too would be stumped. Ironically the original post on this thread was mine . At the time I didn't know anymore than you did........


----------

